# First day on the job - add in a second...



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok training is done, I graduated from their program and my first day is today! YIKES

I am nervous - but trying to stay calm.

Just thought you all would like to hear an update.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Lots o' luck Stacey. You'll do great!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

You will do fine Stacey. Have fun today cutting hair and chatting with customers.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck. You will do fine.

I don't know about anyone else, but I LOVE for my styles to talk to me as they are going my hair. I had this one lady that would not hardly say a word, I never went back to her. Those that talk, I feel like they really care about what I want.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I know you'll enjoy it- I always felt lucky if I found someone who could give me a cut that I could make easily look good going to work. I did not have time each morning to fuss (animals to clean and feed all before getting to work around 7am) and a good hair cut was worth a lot to me. 
Good luck and may you be in so much demand that you have to stress over turning people away- a witing list is good.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck! Put some pics of the goats on your mirror and that will start your customers talking and will put you at ease.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck! LOL Julie good idea!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I sat around all day doing nothing till around 3;00 and that is when I got my first and only hair cut of the day - bummers. OH well the other girl only got like 3 hair cuts herself and she was bored too. She said it wasn't normal.

Julie - I never thought of that. I just figured that people wouldn't want to hear about my goats. Maybe I will do that. Everyone else has their boyfriends up so why can't I have what is special to me....hmmm


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know the lady that did my hair, I use to go to her just so I could talk goats. She had none but she loved to hear about mine.
Hey some people put their kids on the mirror, aren't those goats like your kids?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear it went well Stacey, it's that time of year when everyone is so busy with the Holidays that the small businesses slow down....heres to hope that the New Year brings lots of people needing trims!! BTW...I agree, put pics of the girls up, great conversations come from curious people and besides you may end up with a few "goat customers"!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear your first day went well


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad you had a good day!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys. You all have been very supportive I had to let you know how things were progressing. 

I see the other girls walk around with such ease and I think to myself - boy that is going to be me some day


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

So how was your first day???  Congrats too, btw!! :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear it wend well! You'll love it in no time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

today was my second day and the first with my manager. She said I was good to go and I was able to do a lot more hair cuts today


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool. You'll be at home in no time. tomorrow is my 4 months at my job.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats Stacey . I am so glad it is working out for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow it has been that long? 

yah I was telling my dad that I try to keep it positive and think "wow soon I will be doing things as they are." it is just the ease around the shop and comfortability level with everyone that I miss at this moment. :/ but that will come I know


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good attitude to avoid the butterflies in new situations- pretty soon you'll be tooooo busy!


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

So glad everything is going well for you!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys!!! 

I am here sitting down relaxing after cutting my 2 brothers, my grandmoms and my dad's hair


----------

